# Goodbye Rusty my little friend



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

I had to take my dog Rusty to the vets this morning for the inevitable

It was heartbreaking but I did it for him, I waited with him till the end, all he did was lick my hand as if he knew.

Rusty was nearly 19 and minus a back leg which he lost after being hit by a van 11 years ago, He was a lovely little chap and we had so much fun with him, he could add up numbers by barking (cue from Tony) but the kids and even some adults really thought he could count

I will miss him terribly but he can now run free at the bridge 

till we meet again


RIP Rusty


Anne


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hiya,

We feel your pain having had our Dog of 13 years put to sleep a few weeks ago. They are more than a Dog, they are a member of the family.

Suzy was adamant that she would not have another Dog, but I talked her around and we got another Puppy. All I will say is that it does'nt half or else help ease the pain.

Regards
Ian n Suzy

"We give dogs time we can spare, space we can spare and love we can spare. And in return, dogs give us their all. It's the best deal man has ever made." -M. Acklam


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Sorry for you loss, we had to have our bull terrier put down last summer due to cancer, she is now in the garden with a tree fern - can go and talk to her if need be. Memories live for ever! I feel for you, losing a long trusted friend is never easy, time does ease the pain.

regards

Karen


----------



## 115021 (Jul 31, 2008)

Really sorry to hear about your wee dog Rusty,im sure you will visit the bridge many times just to say hello,really feel for you as ive been thinking about our own wee dog Roan recently as hes getting old,dont know what we will do when hes gone as he will be sadly missed,we have never spent a day without Roan since the day we brought him home.
Roam free and happy Rusty.
Garry


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

So sorry to read this post Anne, dogs are known as mans best friend for a reason! I am sure he will be sadly missed. 8O


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Thinking of you.....I know how much it hurts.....try to think of the good times you had together....


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Thinking of you, we know how painful it is.
In time you will be able to think of Rusty and smile.

Take care, 
Steve and Sharon


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

It is always very sad when this happens especially if you feel a murderer like I did when the cat had to go down. No more animals for me. It is too upsetting when things go wrong. Bad enough with the computer.


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

so sorry.dennis


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

I can never read about this without tears streaming down my face. Murph is sitting beside me and is anxious because I am upset. They are certainly more than just 'pets'. You gave Rusty a brilliant life, but I'm sure that's a small comfort right now.
Our thoughts are with you,
Jacquie and Murph


----------



## clubman (Sep 3, 2007)

We had to say goodbye to our Cuilean at christmas and it still hurts, so we feel for you. We got another rescue dog last week, and it helps so much having another furry friend around to take up all the habits you did'nt know you had with your boy. I know its early days for you to think of another yet ,but don't rule it out. Thinking of you ......Pam & Chuck.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Even though you know you have done the kind thing for Rusty it still hurts so much.

Run free at the bridge little one

Sue


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Such a sad day for you Im so really sorry as I know and remember the pain as each one of our dogs have left us.
I still went out and found Louis our little rescue dog who healed the pain, bless him.
One day we will have to face that time again but in the mean time he gives us all his love and devotion.
We are thinking of you today xxxx from Louis and us
Mavis and Ray


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

I am truly sorry you have lost your pal and hope you can remember all the good times.

Things like this make me relate to Mitsi on the left, I hope I go before she does, it would break my heart.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Rainbow Bridge*

Run free at the bridge, Rusty.

19 years is a damn good innings for a dog. I hope that Jenny holds out that long.

Our thoughs are with you.

Russell & Jenny.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

One of the times I thought my life was ended, was when we losted Miller our beautiful Red Setter.

I cried for weeks. Now I look back at the happy times.

Feeling for you Anne.
Take care.


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

It's so sad loosing our furry family members. Rusty has had a good, long life and there must be so many happy memories that will help you through this difficult time.
Run free at the bridge Rusty
Lesley


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Thinking of you both as only another dog lover can. I'm sure there will be a motorhome waiting for little Rusty at Rainbow Bridge, where he'll be joining a small family of our own never-to-be-forgotten four-legged friends.


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

So sorry to hear of your loss.

We had to have one of our 2 year old Cavalier's put down not that long ago and its a heart wrenching time. You take comfort in the life you gave them, and the happy memories they leave you with.

Our thought are with you.

Mark


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Sorry to hear your sad news Anne am thinking of you

A dog comfort poem

I’ll lend you for a little time, a dog of mine god said ‘. For you to love just while he lives and mourn when he is dead. The years they maybe six or ten or even as few as three. ‘ But will you till I call him back, take care of him for me? ‘.

He will bring his charms to gladden you, and shall his stay be brief, you will have his lovely memories as solace for your grief.
I cannot promise he will stay, since all from earth return, But there are lessons down on earth I want this dog to learn.

I have looked the world wide over, in a search for masters true, and from all the people down on earth I have selected you. Now will you give him all your love, nor think the labour vain, nor hate me when I come and call to take him home again.

We answer in sincerity Lord, thy will be done. For all the joy this dog will bring, the risk of grief we’ll run. We’ll shelter him with tenderness and love him while we may. And for the happiness we will know we’ll ever grateful stay. But shall the angels call for him, much sooner than we planned, we’ll know the bitter grief that comes and try to understand. 


Jacquie


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Our thoughts are with you we know what you are going through.
Run free Rusty with all your friends at Rainbow bridge.
Rich and Lin


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

So sorry for your loss Anne.

It is the hardest but kindest thing to do for your friend.

Run free Rusty.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thinking of you at this sad time.

As has been said the best medicine is another dog to fill the hole left in your life. Maybe not just yet but in time.

If Rusty could thank you he would.

Pat


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Anne, that is so sad, our thoughts are with you. They become part of our lives.


----------



## davenlyn (Apr 27, 2006)

I am so sorry Ann I know what a big hole that little dog will have left. Take care.
Lynne


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

You did the very best for Rusty when it mattered - you were with him right at the very end. That was a brave and important thing to do, and you will look back and be thankful you were there.

I am so very sorry for your loss, nearly 19 is amazing, a credit to you.

Regards - Hez


Tribute To A Best Friend

Sunlight streams through window pane
unto a spot on the floor....
then I remember,
it's where you used to lie,
but now you are no more.
Our feet walk down a hall of carpet,
and muted echoes sound....
then I remember,
It's where your paws would joyously abound.
A voice is heard along the road, 
and up beyond the hill,
then I remember it can't be yours....
your golden voice is still.
But I'll take that vacant spot of floor
and empty muted hall
and lay them with the absent voice
and unused dish along the wall.
I'll wrap these treasured memorials
in a blanket of my love
and keep them for my best friend
until we meet above.

--author unknown


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi my thoughts are with you, I know just how painful it is to lose a pet.

Time helps and one day you can look back and smile with fond memories.

Nette xxx


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

*rusty*

I feel so sorry for you, but its the price we pay for all the good times and the happy memories we are left with, remember your dog with love


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

*Rusty*

I have just read through all your posts, how kind everyone is, I want to thank everyone for the lovely posts

I still have Tizzie my 18 month old cavalier, but Rusty was special in his own right, we had him a long time and knew that his days were numbered but left it till now as he was still a happy doggie

as soon as we saw he had had enough then I had to take him, the vet was lovely and said he had never seen a dog of 19 in as good a health, it was Rusty's back leg that gave way in the end.

I will always miss him but I know I did it for him, I cuddled him till the end, and it was when he started to lick my hand I broke down in tears.

I will see him again at the Rainbow Bridge along with all my other friends that have gone there

thanks again

Anne


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

So Sorry , Rusty knew he was loved and you did right by him 


Run Free Rusty


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Anne, 

Been thinking about you. - So very sorry to hear of your loss, I'm still not right after all my elderly pets gone in same year. Got to think about what a wonderful life they had and how lucky yours was to have a loving owner. 

- Best wishes to you.

- Helena.


----------



## Gorman (Nov 24, 2008)

For Anne:

If it should be that I grow frail and weak,
And pain should keep me from my sleep,
Then you must do what must be done,
For this last battle can't be won.

You will be sad, I understand,
Don't let your grief then stay your hand,
For this day, more than the rest,
Your love and friendship stand the test.

We've had so many happy years,
What is to come - can have no fears,
You'd not want me to suffer so,
When the time comes, please let me go.

I know in time you too will see,
It is a kindness you do to me,
Although my tail it's last has waved,
From pain and suffering I've been saved.

Don't grieve that it should be you,
Who has to decide this thing to do,
We've been so close, we two these years
Don't let your heart hold any tears.

Sorry for your loss Anne.


----------



## ramos (Nov 1, 2008)

*Rusty*

Hello Dennis.
My heart goes out to you. I have a lump in my throat. We lost our jack russel 3 years ago. She was 16 yrs old. I miss her every day. She was my pal my buddy. She had a heart attack whilst we were on holiday she died in my wifes arms. The pain is unbearable. I have a painting of her that I did it hangs over the dining table so we see her all day.
We got another dog from the rescue centre. she isnt my sasha but we love him. he is different but loving. Its not for me to offer advice but both of us decided that the house was too quiet and if we could give another dog a home we should , so we did. It helps to talk to him about sasha he doesnt understand but it helps. You might like to put a memorial on the blue cross website for pets i did.
The pain doesnt go away you will never forget him but his love and his memory will stay with you always. god bless you.
ramos


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Anne, am so sorry about Rusty.


----------

